# Is the Tiffany Diamond by the Yard necklace worth getting?



## Enchanted86

I'm debating if this necklace is worth getting.

http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/ite...+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+by+the+yard&fromgrid=1

For those who have this necklace.. Do you think a 3ct diamond will be too small or even worth it? Or should I just get the .5 ct? 

Pictures would be nice too! Thanks


----------



## BalenciagaPlaneT

not worth it.  diamond is so tiny...I tried it on this past weekend....


----------



## ame

The .03ct is TINY, as is the .05. If having the brand isn't vital, get one through like blue nile or something that's about .1 or .15ct. We can help you pick out a stone.


----------



## Enchanted86

ame said:


> The .03ct is TINY, as is the .05. If having the brand isn't vital, get one through like blue nile or something that's about .1 or .15ct. We can help you pick out a stone.



How much is the 1CT from Blue Nile?


----------



## merekat703

I have it and its very small but for me it works as something to layer with another necklace.


----------



## ame

Enchanted86 said:


> How much is the 1CT from Blue Nile?



1ct is not the same is .1 ct which is what I suggested. The period in the front is very important.

Further there isn't a set price, you select a stone. And it appears they don't go lower than about a .25 stone (1/4 ct) 

But you could have it in gold for like $700. With a MUCH bigger stone.


----------



## surfergirljen

Whoever you go with I'd splurge for a .20 if you want some nice sparkly impact!  

I have a Tiffany's one and LOVE it though!


----------



## maxsmom

Interesting.  Thanks for asking this question.  I was wondering the same thing.  I had this
http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...7465-r+501323338+501288191-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

and then exchanged it for the 0.07 size DBTY.  It looked nice in the store but when I brought it home, under natural light it is very underwhelming.  I'm still searching for my perfect everyday piece.


----------



## jube0506

maxsmom said:


> Interesting.  Thanks for asking this question.  I was wondering the same thing.  I had this
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...7465-r+501323338+501288191-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> and then exchanged it for the 0.07 size DBTY.  It looked nice in the store but when I brought it home, under natural light it is very underwhelming.  I'm still searching for my perfect everyday piece.




The toggle necklace is nice but I don't think it's everyday.  I think the Bean or the Open Heart necklace both by Elsa Peretti is more everyday to me.  I have them both and love them dearly.  I also have the Elsa Peretti "L" pendant with diamonds in sterling silver.  The L is my darling son's initial and darling hubby got it for me when he was born.  You could consider getting a letter pendant that has your initial or someone significant in your life.


I do like the DBTY necklace.  I don't have it but I also think it might be too small.  Can't remember if the platinum DBTY comes with bigger stones.  If you do the math, a little tiny diamond on a silver necklace really isn't worth it.


----------



## sooyang

Diamond by the Yard in silver isn't worth getting, imo.  The setting isn't as delicate as the same design in gold or platinum.  I have a T&Co. DBY necklace in yellow gold with .25ct diamond and this is about the minimum size I would consider.  I initially received .1ct DBY in plat.  It was so small i could not see the sparkle on my neck.  

I think in small sizes T&Co. and other online jewelry stores with comparable quality are similar in price.  The price gap increases as the diamond size gets bigger.  
I saw many people buy from brian gavin diamonds, for example.
Maybe this could help you compare prices, along with other stores.

http://www.briangavindiamonds.com/diamond-pendants/fixed-bezel-pendant-18k-white-gold-5353w18

http://www.briangavindiamonds.com/diamond-pendants/pre-set-dbty-necklace-14k-rose-gold-5706r14


----------



## maxsmom

Total thread hijack, sorry. I returned the DBTY and got this
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Bead+bracelet&search=1
And this
http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...323338+501432133+501288196-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

But I'm 35 and while I like the necklace I'm worried it might be too young. I was thinking of getting this to go with my blue enamel key
http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...01323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Twist+key&search=1

They had them paired in the display case and it was pretty cute.


----------



## Enchanted86

Thanks for everyone's feedback! I have decided not to get it.. I'll probably be getting something similar to the Tiffanys metro heart necklace instead.


----------



## Enchanted86

maxsmom said:


> Total thread hijack, sorry. I returned the DBTY and got this
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...+-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Bead+bracelet&search=1
> And this
> http://www.tiffany.ca/Shopping/Item...323338+501432133+501288196-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> But I'm 35 and while I like the necklace I'm worried it might be too young. I was thinking of getting this to go with my blue enamel key
> http://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/Ite...01323338-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+Twist+key&search=1
> 
> They had them paired in the display case and it was pretty cute.



Those are great pieces you got. I always had my eye on the Tiffanys beaded charm bracelet. Is it a good piece that you recommend?


----------



## BettyLace

Let us know what you decide on, I had my eye on this one as well.


----------



## missliberia

Do not.  I just got this on overstock.  It is 1/4 ct for over $600.  16 inch chain and beautiful.


----------



## Engel

missliberia said:


> Do not.  I just got this on overstock.  It is 1/4 ct for over $600.  16 inch chain and beautiful.




this is just beautiful!


----------



## Enchanted86

missliberia said:


> Do not.  I just got this on overstock.  It is 1/4 ct for over $600.  16 inch chain and beautiful.



That's so pretty and sparkly! Thanks for sharing! I'll check it out


----------



## missliberia

Enchanted86 said:


> That's so pretty and sparkly! Thanks for sharing! I'll check it out


 
You are very welcome.  Pompeii3.com has some dbty style necklaces as well for very reasonable prices.


----------



## missliberia

Engel said:


> this is just beautiful!


Thanks


----------



## butterfly_baby

here's my .07c DBTY. I got it for Christmas from my parents. They said when they saw the smaller ones, they wouldnt even have considered buying them since they are soo tiny.


----------



## Enchanted86

butterfly_baby said:


> here's my .07c DBTY. I got it for Christmas from my parents. They said when they saw the smaller ones, they wouldnt even have considered buying them since they are soo tiny.



Beautiful necklace  Do you know where it's from?


----------



## butterfly_baby

Enchanted86 said:


> Beautiful necklace  Do you know where it's from?



What do you mean 'where it is from'? Vienna? Hehe sorry I don't understand *oops*


----------



## sheanabelle

merekat703 said:


> I have it and its very small but for me it works as something to layer with another necklace.



me too! 
it's a great simple piece. I tried on the .05 and ended up liking the .03 better. i Wear it lots!


----------



## sheanabelle




----------



## butterfly_baby

sheanabelle said:


>



is that the .03??? it looks exactly like my .07


----------



## sheanabelle

butterfly_baby said:


> is that the .03??? it looks exactly like my .07



it's def the .03


----------



## butterfly_baby

sheanabelle said:


> it's def the .03



then I should talk to my SA I guess..


----------



## sheanabelle

butterfly_baby said:


> then I should talk to my SA I guess..



yeah! and maybe it's just the way my pic looks? i dunno....
let's hope i lucked out and got the .07, lol??? Tiffanys has given me the wrong item before, but i doubt it.


----------



## butterfly_baby

sheanabelle said:


> yeah! and maybe it's just the way my pic looks? i dunno....
> let's hope i lucked out and got the .07, lol??? Tiffanys has given me the wrong item before, but i doubt it.



you could go there and ask them what size yours is since it was a present and you dont know? haha, then she will tell you without forcing you to give it back in case they gave you the .07


----------



## cupoftea91

I had my heart set on a DBTY for my birthday gift from my parents but as suggested, the bigger the diamond the bigger the price and I liked the one where it was along the chain not just the single stone. I went for a Metro horseshoe diamond on rose gold instead.


----------



## Enchanted86

butterfly_baby said:


> What do you mean 'where it is from'? Vienna? Hehe sorry I don't understand *oops*



I just meant what store lol. I'm guessing Tiffanys.


----------



## butterfly_baby

Enchanted86 said:


> I just meant what store lol. I'm guessing Tiffanys.



well, since it is a tiffany's thread, 100 points! lol


----------



## Onebagtoomany

I definitely think it is worth getting - am waiting for the .08 in yellow gold on an 18" chain from Tiffany's and can't wait! The stone is very small but delicate and I just love the look for everyday.  I hope to get a larger stone (.25 upwards) in a platinum setting from Blue Nile in the near future too.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

butterfly_baby said:


> here's my .07c DBTY. I got it for Christmas from my parents. They said when they saw the smaller ones, they wouldnt even have considered buying them since they are soo tiny.


 
It looks lovely on you - the one I am waiting for is .08 so looking at yours makes me even more excited to receive mine since they are about the same size!


----------



## butterfly_baby

Onebagtoomany said:


> It looks lovely on you - the one I am waiting for is .08 so looking at yours makes me even more excited to receive mine since they are about the same size!



Thanks  When will you get yours?

just saw that there are bigger versions in YG. In SS the biggest one is .07  Wanted to go back and exchange mine for a bigger one, but no :cry:


----------



## Enchanted86

butterfly_baby said:


> well, since it is a tiffany's thread, 100 points! lol



lol oops im so slow.  i was just making sure!


----------



## anyamani

I agree with missliberia. I do like Tiffany but think that I can get higher graded product for the same price. Given the simple design (not Tiffany signature), I would shop else where. JMO.


----------



## Candice0985

I like my tiffany one, the bezel is perfect. the diamond is great quality. I love the colour of the 18k YG. 

I have had custom jewellery stores tell me that they would charge very similar pricing to custom make a dbty with that quality bezel. it's not an easy way to set stones and takes a lot of effort and skill to perfectly bezel set a stone.

so I did pay a premium for the tiffany name but I know it's great quality so yes I think it's worth it!

and for such a tiny delicate piece of jewellery I sure get a lot of compliments when I wear it


----------



## Onebagtoomany

butterfly_baby said:


> Thanks  When will you get yours?
> 
> just saw that there are bigger versions in YG. In SS the biggest one is .07  Wanted to go back and exchange mine for a bigger one, but no :cry:


 
Got it this morning!    I absolutely love it - the stone imo is just the right size for everyday, not too much bling but a lovely sparkle, and although the chain is more fragile than I thought it would be that actually works well as it makes the diamond stand out more.

That's a shame they wouldn't let you swap yours but it really does look gorgeous as it is.  I don't think there is much point anyway in going for the sizes immediately above .07 as they won't make a lot of visual difference but there is a lot of difference in price.  Better to wait/save for a bigger stone perhaps in .25 or more?  That's what I am thinking of doing and going for a platinum setting next time just to have something different, even though I normally wear yellow gold.


----------



## Onebagtoomany

Candice0985 said:


> I like my tiffany one, the bezel is perfect. the diamond is great quality. I love the colour of the 18k YG.
> 
> I have had custom jewellery stores tell me that they would charge very similar pricing to custom make a dbty with that quality bezel. it's not an easy way to set stones and takes a lot of effort and skill to perfectly bezel set a stone.
> 
> so I did pay a premium for the tiffany name but I know it's great quality so yes I think it's worth it!
> 
> and for such a tiny delicate piece of jewellery I sure get a lot of compliments when I wear it


 
I totally agree having seen mine now.  I've seen some lovely diamonds in this style from other names but the bezel setting doesn't always look perfect, as you would expect when you pay these kind of prices.  It depends obviously on the make as I'm sure there are some great versions out there which are better value for money than Tiffany but I'm really happy with the quality of mine.  The yellow gold also looks stunning also against the sparkle of the diamond - I just love it!


----------



## butterfly_baby

Onebagtoomany said:


> Got it this morning!    I absolutely love it - the stone imo is just the right size for everyday, not too much bling but a lovely sparkle, and although the chain is more fragile than I thought it would be that actually works well as it makes the diamond stand out more.
> 
> That's a shame they wouldn't let you swap yours but it really does look gorgeous as it is.  I don't think there is much point anyway in going for the sizes immediately above .07 as they won't make a lot of visual difference but there is a lot of difference in price.  Better to wait/save for a bigger stone perhaps in .25 or more?  That's what I am thinking of doing and going for a platinum setting next time just to have something different, even though I normally wear yellow gold.



you are right, .07 is perfect for every day 

just to defend Tiffanys a little bit: it's not that they wouldnt let me exchange, it's just that there is no bigger size with Sterling Silver


----------



## niry84

This is mine custom made
0.40 ctw VVS2 Excellent CUT WG bezel set and i paid Less than 1300&euro;

0.03 or 0.07 do not worth for the high price..sofar in silver i will never get it..IMHO


----------



## jwessels

This is mine!


----------



## Jujuma

niry84 said:


> View attachment 1888159
> 
> 
> This is mine custom made
> 0.40 ctw VVS2 Excellent CUT WG bezel set and i paid Less than 1300
> 
> 0.03 or 0.07 do not worth for the high price..sofar in silver i will never get it..IMHO



May I ask what length you got? It's hard to tell cuz 16" looks so different on everyone, but you said your's was custom so I'm betting it's shorter. TIA


----------



## Zophie

missliberia said:


> Do not.  I just got this on overstock.  It is 1/4 ct for over $600.  16 inch chain and beautiful.



Love it! I think Tiffany is overpriced. You can look on ebay too, provided its a reputable seller, and search bezel set.


----------



## Tiff91

Get a non Tiffanys with a bigger diamond that just looks too small for the cost!


----------



## princessLIL

Here is my tiffany's pt dbty, .38
VVS1 , I love it and get a ton of compliments .. It 
Sparkles like crazy) definitely worth the money.


----------



## tailo555

love them...


----------



## k5ml3k

I just received this as a gift and as much as I love it, the tip of the diamond on the back keeps poking me! Anybody have any idea on how to prevent it from poking you?


----------



## smashinstyle

k5ml3k said:


> I just received this as a gift and as much as I love it, the tip of the diamond on the back keeps poking me! Anybody have any idea on how to prevent it from poking you?



I wear mine all the time. The first day I wore it, I noticed the diamond was poking me, but then I got used to it. Now I don't notice it at all.


----------



## k5ml3k

smashinstyle said:


> I wear mine all the time. The first day I wore it, I noticed the diamond was poking me, but then I got used to it. Now I don't notice it at all.




Oh ok, that's good to know. I've only had mine for a few days and it still drives me nuts, lol. Can't wait for it to stop bothering me!


----------



## Katy Sarah

I love my platinum DBTY which I believe is 0.19ct.  It layers beautifully with pendants and really sparkles, and I think the floating bezel setting is done better by Peretti than anyone.  

I  know I could have got a much bigger non-Tiffany diamond for my money - although the DBTY setting _does_ make those little diamonds look bigger than they are.  It's simply a matter of personal preference.  I know many people are concerned with diamond stats and would rather have a bigger solitaire without the T&Co name, some just love that copyrighted style and will pay the Tiffany price.


----------



## allure244

k5ml3k said:


> Oh ok, that's good to know. I've only had mine for a few days and it still drives me nuts, lol. Can't wait for it to stop bothering me!



Yes it bothered me at first but then I got used to it too. I don't feel it at all anymore.


----------



## chrissypilk

princessLIL said:


> Here is my tiffany's pt dbty, .38
> VVS1 , I love it and get a ton of compliments .. It
> Sparkles like crazy) definitely worth the money.


Hi. I am not sure what size .38 means.  Is this the 3,5,7 size diamond in the DBTY. It is pretty!


----------



## luckykit

chrissypilk said:


> Hi. I am not sure what size .38 means.  Is this the 3,5,7 size diamond in the DBTY. It is pretty!



I'm curious too since that doesn't seem to be available - was this a typo @princessLIL or did they discontinue it? I will be sad if they did, because it looks to be the perfect size!


----------



## Miss.Peke

chrissypilk said:


> Hi. I am not sure what size .38 means.  Is this the 3,5,7 size diamond in the DBTY. It is pretty!





luckykit said:


> I'm curious too since that doesn't seem to be available - was this a typo @princessLIL or did they discontinue it? I will be sad if they did, because it looks to be the perfect size!



If you are looking on the web sites they usually have the small diamond carats ie 0.03, 0.07,... 0.17.  A full one carat is 1.0 and 0.38 is close to 1/2 a carat. If you go into the actual store you can choose a bigger and better quality diamond.


----------



## Grande Latte

I wore mine all throughout college. The poking never went away.


----------



## gazoo

Mine have all poked but it isn't unbearable. It's silly, but I now think of the poking as a security blanket letting me know it's there.


----------



## Zucnarf

Mine never pokes


----------



## Shopgirl1996

Mine poked but at first, but then I didn't notice it after wearing it for a week. I think if you wear the necklace where the diamond sits in the hollow of your neck, the poking would be less noticeable. Also, the bigger the diamond, the bigger the poke. lol


----------



## lilsweetie

I have the 0.16 in plat and it pokes me a lot, sometimes leaves red marks on my neck. I love how it looks and I have had it for a year - worn it 24/7 but the poking is actually pretty irritating and I am considering selling it and finding something else that is more wearable every day.


----------



## joseybird

Considering how common the DbtY setting has become as choices from other, cheaper venders, I'd rather get a no-name DbtY-style necklace and save for a Tiffany design I love and can't get anywhere else.


----------



## staceyjan

joseybird said:


> Considering how common the DbtY setting has become as choices from other, cheaper venders, I'd rather get a no-name DbtY-style necklace and save for a Tiffany design I love and can't get anywhere else.


I totally agree and that is why I went with the following for DBTY: BGD, GOG, and ID Jewelry.  A few times I went to T and they thought my DBTY solitaire was from them and asked if I would like to cleaned.


----------



## JessicaRabbit1

I have the DBTY in platinum solitaire 0.14ct and a sterling silver sprinkle necklace. I have DBTY earrings in platinum and yellow gold (different sizes).
I think it is one of the best decisions to the get the DBTY! It is such a lovely piece and I don't think the other brands make them as nicecly. It was a modern design which Elsa Peretti made and the other brands copied. Its a modern piece that is simple and lovely.
 imho


----------



## MatAllston

I agree with JessicaRabbit1. I love how EP does the bezel on her DBTY. I own 4 bracelets and 2 necklaces. They are in silver, RG, YG and platinum. They are lovey worn individually or in multiples. You can pair them with other non DBTY pieces too. I plan to get more of them down the road.


----------



## Rose71

I don´t know if is worth ist, but  I hope because I did it. Today I bought the Dbty in RG .07 necklage. And I´am in love, hope I doesn´t loose it.  It is thin necklage with a small diamond, but so subtil and lovely.


----------



## Caz71

Yes! I wear mine 90pct of all my other necklaces. Only have the .05 ss but its worth it.  U cant go wrong..only thing it creeps up sideways.


----------



## Roseguard

I have a .26ct plat solitaire. I am thinking in getting another piece prefer 18k yg.
I have my eyes on 3 stone (total .30) or 3 stone (total.42). Does it poke? Does .70ct get a certificate like the solitaire?. Also I saw some own the sprinkle & I am thinking which will look nicer. Sorry for asking so many questions.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Roseguard said:


> I have a .26ct plat solitaire. I am thinking in getting another piece prefer 18k yg.
> I have my eyes on 3 stone (total .30) or 3 stone (total.42). Does it poke? Does .70ct get a certificate like the solitaire?. Also I saw some own the sprinkle & I am thinking which will look nicer. Sorry for asking so many questions.


You would only get a diamond certificate if each stone is greater than .19 I believe.  The 5 stone .70 would not come with a diamond certificate. Which sprinkle necklaces were you considering?


----------



## Roseguard

AntiqueShopper said:


> You would only get a diamond certificate if each stone is greater than .19 I believe.  The 5 stone .70 would not come with a diamond certificate. Which sprinkle necklaces were you considering?


I changed my mind on the sprinkle because I don't wear long necklaces so it'll be a waste. After seeing yours I am thinking 3 stone ss. I have a lot of ss jewelries so I can layer it with that. In the future I can pass it down to my daughter or my son's gf - depending who wants it


----------



## bunnyNwife

One is 0.14ct & one is 0.17ct with price difference around USD270. 

I can't tell the difference and can't justify the extra $$$ especially both wont come with cert. 

So I went home with the cheaper one [emoji23]


----------



## bunnyNwife

Comparison btw Cartier DLDC vs Tiffany DBTY both rose gold & 0.14ct.


----------



## Chanellover2015

Sorry for the hijack but those of you that have a dbty bracelet, do you wear them 24/7? Looking into purchasing one but being that it's quite a dainty piece I'm wondering if you ladies remove them just before going to sleep


----------



## LizO...

24/7 for more then a year now.

Wrong answer .......
Thought you meant the necklace, sorry.


----------



## Roseguard

Roseguard said:


> I changed my mind on the sprinkle because I don't wear long necklaces so it'll be a waste. After seeing yours I am thinking 3 stone ss. I have a lot of ss jewelries so I can layer it with that. In the future I can pass it down to my daughter or my son's gf - depending who wants it



I finally managed to take a trip down to the store. After trying on a few pieces, I think RG looks best on me. This is the 0.25ct and it appears bigger than my 0.26 plat. I will be getting it in 2 weeks: lengthening & putting a basket to prevent poke.


----------



## Louish

Roseguard said:


> I finally managed to take a trip down to the store. After trying on a few pieces, I think RG looks best on me. This is the 0.25ct and it appears bigger than my 0.26 plat. I will be getting it in 2 weeks: lengthening & putting a basket to prevent poke.



I agree the RG looks great on your skin tone


----------



## lorihmatthews

I had my own version of the DBTY made, with my grandmother's engagement diamond from 1930. The stone is about 0.75 carat. I just love how it turned out.


----------



## Louish

lorihmatthews said:


> I had my own version of the DBTY made, with my grandmother's engagement diamond from 1930. The stone is about 0.75 carat. I just love how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719409



Really pretty. I love the sentiment too


----------



## AntiqueShopper

Roseguard said:


> I finally managed to take a trip down to the store. After trying on a few pieces, I think RG looks best on me. This is the 0.25ct and it appears bigger than my 0.26 plat. I will be getting it in 2 weeks: lengthening & putting a basket to prevent poke.


Congrats on the beautiful piece!  How long are you making it?


----------



## Roseguard

AntiqueShopper said:


> Congrats on the beautiful piece!  How long are you making it?


18inches. It should be coming in next week. looking forward to it.


----------



## SR1989

I got really lucky finding this place. I read lot of threads on this forum and I must say, the pictures helped a lot. Thanks for sharing.

I want to present my wife something classic for her bday coming next week and thought of T&co. 

I like EP designs and decided to go for either OpenHeart or DBTY models. 

My wife wears diamond studded earrings and  has been looking for getting a necklace for everyday use. I personally like the OpenHeart pendants, but after looking at all the pictures on this forum the DBTYs are back in race. 

Following are the options I have finalized so far: 
1) A small/medium size YG openHeart pendant. Although IMO medium may be too big to wear everyday. 
2) 0.1ct or more DBTY with 18" YG or RG. Honestly I couldn't tell the difference between 0.12 ct, 0.14ct and 0.17ct especially the YG ones. I would rather spend the extra money on getting somewhat thicker chain if that's possible. 

What would you ladies suggest amongst the two!? Forgive me if my question is too vague. This will be her first Tiffany's piece. 

Thank you
SR


----------



## Roseguard

SR1989 said:


> I got really lucky finding this place. I read lot of threads on this forum and I must say, the pictures helped a lot. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I want to present my wife something classic for her bday coming next week and thought of T&co.
> 
> I like EP designs and decided to go for either OpenHeart or DBTY models.
> 
> My wife wears diamond studded earrings and  has been looking for getting a necklace for everyday use. I personally like the OpenHeart pendants, but after looking at all the pictures on this forum the DBTYs are back in race.
> 
> Following are the options I have finalized so far:
> 1) A small/medium size YG openHeart pendant. Although IMO medium may be too big to wear everyday.
> 2) 0.1ct or more DBTY with 18" YG or RG. Honestly I couldn't tell the difference between 0.12 ct, 0.14ct and 0.17ct especially the YG ones. I would rather spend the extra money on getting somewhat thicker chain if that's possible.
> 
> What would you ladies suggest amongst the two!? Forgive me if my question is too vague. This will be her first Tiffany's piece.
> 
> Thank you
> SR


the chain it pretty sturdy. If you get a .18ct or higher it comes with a diamond certificate.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

SR1989 said:


> I got really lucky finding this place. I read lot of threads on this forum and I must say, the pictures helped a lot. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I want to present my wife something classic for her bday coming next week and thought of T&co.
> 
> I like EP designs and decided to go for either OpenHeart or DBTY models.
> 
> My wife wears diamond studded earrings and  has been looking for getting a necklace for everyday use. I personally like the OpenHeart pendants, but after looking at all the pictures on this forum the DBTYs are back in race.
> 
> Following are the options I have finalized so far:
> 1) A small/medium size YG openHeart pendant. Although IMO medium may be too big to wear everyday.
> 2) 0.1ct or more DBTY with 18" YG or RG. Honestly I couldn't tell the difference between 0.12 ct, 0.14ct and 0.17ct especially the YG ones. I would rather spend the extra money on getting somewhat thicker chain if that's possible.
> 
> What would you ladies suggest amongst the two!? Forgive me if my question is too vague. This will be her first Tiffany's piece.
> 
> Thank you
> SR


Both are beautiful and I own both.  I would go for the DBTY.  Get the biggest stone you can afford.  Many women, including me, suffer from a syndrome called "Diamond Shrinkage" which means over time our diamonds start to look smaller and we want bigger stones.  Heh!   Do you have a Tiffany near you?  In real life you can see the difference between the stone sizes.  The rose gold bezel is also thicker which, I feel, makes the pendant look larger.


----------



## bunnyNwife

SR1989 said:


> I got really lucky finding this place. I read lot of threads on this forum and I must say, the pictures helped a lot. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I want to present my wife something classic for her bday coming next week and thought of T&co.
> 
> I like EP designs and decided to go for either OpenHeart or DBTY models.
> 
> My wife wears diamond studded earrings and  has been looking for getting a necklace for everyday use. I personally like the OpenHeart pendants, but after looking at all the pictures on this forum the DBTYs are back in race.
> 
> Following are the options I have finalized so far:
> 1) A small/medium size YG openHeart pendant. Although IMO medium may be too big to wear everyday.
> 2) 0.1ct or more DBTY with 18" YG or RG. Honestly I couldn't tell the difference between 0.12 ct, 0.14ct and 0.17ct especially the YG ones. I would rather spend the extra money on getting somewhat thicker chain if that's possible.
> 
> What would you ladies suggest amongst the two!? Forgive me if my question is too vague. This will be her first Tiffany's piece.
> 
> Thank you
> SR



If your wife intends to wear 24/7, you may want to consider thicker chain - open heart chain is very fine, DBTY Chain is a littler thicker. You may want to consider Cartier's DLDC which comes with more sturdy chain. I have both.. but for the same diamond size, Cartier is more expensive. 

Cartier on the left and DBTY on the right. You can enlarge the photo to see the difference in the chain thickness. Both diamonds are 0.14ct.


----------



## PursePassionLV

lorihmatthews said:


> I had my own version of the DBTY made, with my grandmother's engagement diamond from 1930. The stone is about 0.75 carat. I just love how it turned out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3719409



Oh how special!! What a wonderful necklace.


----------



## SR1989

Roseguard said:


> the chain it pretty sturdy. If you get a .18ct or higher it comes with a diamond certificate.



Thank you for the reply. Yes,  I saw that too. I looked at 0.19ct and 0.22ct and it just added to my confusion. Depending on the color grade and clarity the price difference between them is minimal. 0.19ct E,VVS1 is $1670 while 0.22ct F,VS1 is $1630 !! One thing I know for sure is, by looking at the stone we may know the size, but are these minor differences in color and clarity visible to naked eye? Also, how much would it cost for extending the chain to 18'' ?



AntiqueShopper said:


> Both are beautiful and I own both.  I would go for the DBTY.  Get the biggest stone you can afford.  Many women, including me, suffer from a syndrome called "Diamond Shrinkage" which means over time our diamonds start to look smaller and we want bigger stones.  Heh!   Do you have a Tiffany near you?  In real life you can see the difference between the stone sizes.  The rose gold bezel is also thicker which, I feel, makes the pendant look larger.



Thank you for the reply. Haha, I will be sure to get the biggest stone I can afford. Yes, there is a Tiffany near me and I am planning to visit them tomorrow. I need to sneak out during my work without my wife knowing (we both work at same place). I felt the RG with its thicker bezel looks a bit bigger than YG. I read on this forum that the bigger ones tend to poke ! Is that something that differs from person to person or is it just the design and cut?



bunnyNwife said:


> If your wife intends to wear 24/7, you may want to consider thicker chain - open heart chain is very fine, DBTY Chain is a littler thicker. You may want to consider Cartier's DLDC which comes with more sturdy chain. I have both.. but for the same diamond size, Cartier is more expensive.
> 
> Cartier on the left and DBTY on the right. You can enlarge the photo to see the difference in the chain thickness. Both diamonds are 0.14ct.
> View attachment 3727663



Thank you for the reply and sharing the pictures. I looked at Cartier's and felt that they are a bit expensive than Tiffany. Also, the DBTY models look simple and elegant, may be it's the bezel.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

SR1989 said:


> Thank you for the reply. Yes,  I saw that too. I looked at 0.19ct and 0.22ct and it just added to my confusion. Depending on the color grade and clarity the price difference between them is minimal. 0.19ct E,VVS1 is $1670 while 0.22ct F,VS1 is $1630 !! One thing I know for sure is, by looking at the stone we may know the size, but are these minor differences in color and clarity visible to naked eye? Also, how much would it cost for extending the chain to 18'' ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply. Haha, I will be sure to get the biggest stone I can afford. Yes, there is a Tiffany near me and I am planning to visit them tomorrow. I need to sneak out during my work without my wife knowing (we both work at same place). I felt the RG with its thicker bezel looks a bit bigger than YG. I read on this forum that the bigger ones tend to poke ! Is that something that differs from person to person or is it just the design and cut?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply and sharing the pictures. I looked at Cartier's and felt that they are a bit expensive than Tiffany. Also, the DBTY models look simple and elegant, may be it's the bezel.


The poking does vary from person to person but from my understanding the rose gold ones usually avoid this due to the thicker bezel.


----------



## SR1989

AntiqueShopper said:


> The poking does vary from person to person but from my understanding the rose gold ones usually avoid this due to the thicker bezel.



Yes, the RG ones look better. But, there are very few in RG, unlike in YG, after 0.17ct in RG the next one is in 0.27ct. If I forget about getting the certificate, I really liked the DBTY heart necklace.


----------



## gazoo

SR1989 said:


> I got really lucky finding this place. I read lot of threads on this forum and I must say, the pictures helped a lot. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> I want to present my wife something classic for her bday coming next week and thought of T&co.
> 
> I like EP designs and decided to go for either OpenHeart or DBTY models.
> 
> My wife wears diamond studded earrings and  has been looking for getting a necklace for everyday use. I personally like the OpenHeart pendants, but after looking at all the pictures on this forum the DBTYs are back in race.
> 
> Following are the options I have finalized so far:
> 1) A small/medium size YG openHeart pendant. Although IMO medium may be too big to wear everyday.
> 2) 0.1ct or more DBTY with 18" YG or RG. Honestly I couldn't tell the difference between 0.12 ct, 0.14ct and 0.17ct especially the YG ones. I would rather spend the extra money on getting somewhat thicker chain if that's possible.
> 
> What would you ladies suggest amongst the two!? Forgive me if my question is too vague. This will be her first Tiffany's piece.
> 
> Thank you
> SR



IMO, it's the thin chain that makes the diamond seem to float, which makes the Tiifany DBTY as special as it is. I've been wearing a Tiffany Platinum DBTY daily for years.  I only remove it to clean it every few weeks. It's quite sturdy. Most of the stones poke, but it hasn't bothered me at all. 

Please post pics of what you decide on. It's my favorite Tiffany piece. They all photograph beautifully too. I love seeing it shimmer in photos.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

SR1989 said:


> Yes, the RG ones look better. But, there are very few in RG, unlike in YG, after 0.17ct in RG the next one is in 0.27ct. If I forget about getting the certificate, I really liked the DBTY heart necklace.


The stores can order you more to look at.  They can order from different locations and get them in a few days.  The website only shows a limited selection of DBTY stone sizes.  The website can do this as well, but you do need to call up to place an order for items not located on the website.


----------



## lorihmatthews

SR1989 said:


> 0.19ct E,VVS1 is $1670 while 0.22ct F,VS1 is $1630 !! One thing I know for sure is, by looking at the stone we may know the size, but are these minor differences in color and clarity visible to naked eye? Also, how much would it cost for extending the chain to 18'' ?



I'm not a jewelry expert, and I can't tell subtle differences between stones. I don't think most people can. Since the stone is set in a bezel, I doubt you'll be able to see any difference in clarity. But you would have to put them side by side for final comparison.


----------



## AntiqueShopper

SR1989 said:


> Yes, the RG ones look better. But, there are very few in RG, unlike in YG, after 0.17ct in RG the next one is in 0.27ct. If I forget about getting the certificate, I really liked the DBTY heart necklace.


One more tip - ask the sales associate to double-check that the one you chose comes with a diamond certificate.  Not every .18 has one.  The diamond certificate will take a few weeks to get to you and will be mailed.


----------



## Roseguard

SR1989 said:


> Thank you for the reply. Yes,  I saw that too. I looked at 0.19ct and 0.22ct and it just added to my confusion. Depending on the color grade and clarity the price difference between them is minimal. 0.19ct E,VVS1 is $1670 while 0.22ct F,VS1 is $1630 !! One thing I know for sure is, by looking at the stone we may know the size, but are these minor differences in color and clarity visible to naked eye? Also, how much would it cost for extending the chain to 18'' ?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply. Haha, I will be sure to get the biggest stone I can afford. Yes, there is a Tiffany near me and I am planning to visit them tomorrow. I need to sneak out during my work without my wife knowing (we both work at same place). I felt the RG with its thicker bezel looks a bit bigger than YG. I read on this forum that the bigger ones tend to poke ! Is that something that differs from person to person or is it just the design and cut?
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the reply and sharing the pictures. I looked at Cartier's and felt that they are a bit expensive than Tiffany. Also, the DBTY models look simple and elegant, may be it's the bezel.


In my opinion for YG & RG you don't need a high grade unless you're going for platinum. For those two metals you can go as low as H or I. Every diamond speaks differently so you'll know when you find the right one . You can try it on to see if there's a poking issue. The poking did bothered me with platinum more but not as much as the RG. However the Tiffany store offered a complimentary chain extension & a basket to solve the poking issue . The downside is I need to wait 1-2 weeks.


----------



## SR1989

Visited T&co today. Nice staff. After looking at the models, bought this beauty. Its 0.22ct in YG.




I asked them for the certificate and they told me that it will take a week or two to arrive.

Thank you ladies for your suggestions.
-SR


----------



## AntiqueShopper

SR1989 said:


> Visited T&co today. Nice staff. After looking at the models, bought this beauty. Its 0.22ct in YG.
> 
> View attachment 3728934
> 
> 
> I asked them for the certificate and they told me that it will take a week or two to arrive.
> 
> Thank you ladies for your suggestions.
> -SR


Beautiful piece!  I know she'll love it!  Nothing like ones first Tiffany diamond piece.


----------



## marie132

I am shocked that you have to wait for a diamond certificate! Shouldn't it come with the piece at the time of purchase? Any other jeweler in the world gives you one straight away...


----------



## Mnels224

bunnyNwife said:


> View attachment 3716283
> 
> One is 0.14ct & one is 0.17ct with price difference around USD270.
> 
> I can't tell the difference and can't justify the extra $$$ especially both wont come with cert.
> 
> So I went home with the cheaper one [emoji23]




The left one appears to have smaller ears. Is that the .14? I wonder why the difference... (it is beautiful!!!)


----------



## lucky_bamboo

Roseguard said:


> In my opinion for YG & RG you don't need a high grade unless you're going for platinum. For those two metals you can go as low as H or I. Every diamond speaks differently so you'll know when you find the right one . You can try it on to see if there's a poking issue. The poking did bothered me with platinum more but not as much as the RG. However the Tiffany store offered a complimentary chain extension & a basket to solve the poking issue . The downside is I need to wait 1-2 weeks.


I would love to know what the basket looks like and how it works. Does it change the look of the necklace ?


----------



## lucky_bamboo

I am also curious to know if anyone has this one and how they like it !
http://www.tiffany.com.au/jewelry/n...browse&trackpdp=bg&fromcid=-1&trackgridpos=31


----------



## kenannie

I'm considering to get the diamonds by the yard in sterling silver with either .03 or .05 carat. I prefer smaller stones as they look more dainty. Anyone has the diamonds in the yard in these two sizes? Would love to have a look of how it looks like when worn.


----------



## CocoCartier

kenannie said:


> I'm considering to get the diamonds by the yard in sterling silver with either .03 or .05 carat. I prefer smaller stones as they look more dainty. Anyone has the diamonds in the yard in these two sizes? Would love to have a look of how it looks like when worn.


You will definitely get to see people modeling the .03 and .05 in the Show Your DBTY necklace thread....it helped me out


----------



## purseaddictnew

I would suggest try it out in person. and I would recommend yellow gold or platinum if possible. the diamond bezel is a better setting than the silver ones.


----------



## Nesslee

Chanellover2015 said:


> Sorry for the hijack but those of you that have a dbty bracelet, do you wear them 24/7? Looking into purchasing one but being that it's quite a dainty piece I'm wondering if you ladies remove them just before going to sleep


I wear my DBTY silver bracelet 24/7. I dont take it off in shower (except for swimming). Absolutely no problems. But I had a tarnishing problem with the necklace even though I was not wearing in shower! so I returned for RG


----------

